# 223 single shot or semi auto



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

im going rifle shopping come income tax time. i was wondering if anybody has an opinion on rather a single shot or semi auto is better for coyotes. i need some ideals on a brand that would be good. its obvious you dont need an elephant gun. something not to loud. also ammo for a 223. thanks for any ideals and hppy nw yr. :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

either will work, but i like the bolt actions... slower than the single shots for follow up shots, but a lot better than the single shot... you will probably kick yourself with a single shot when you have 3 or 4 come in and find that you can't get more than one with the time it takes to re-load... i like the bolt action, but at times i still wish i had a semi-auto so i could handle multiples coming in... finances aren't in line for one right now... maybe next year.

:sniper:


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I use a 12 ga. over 223 for night hunting,usually it's pretty tough to recover from muzzle flash after the first shot to get on target again at night.Cya is right about follow up shots,I currently hunt with a bolt 22. 250 during day calling but am having a AR in .223 built right now which will be much quicker in the follow up department.Lot less recoil and much larger round capacity :sniper:


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

* I would buy a ruger ranch model mini 14 get the ranch cause you can put a scope on the rifle thats the rifle i use for yote hunting*


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Any action will work, but I prefer bolts to semis. Single shot and bolt actions keep all the power traveling down the barrel---- semis use part of this power to cycle the bolt. :sniper:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Actually Mossy the only power that gets robbed from a semi auto action is the recoil power, which isn't such a bad thing. Semi's will shoot with as much power as bolts or singles given the same barrel length, etc. Felt recoil is reduced by around 40% with a semi as part of the recoil force is used to cycle the action.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

for what its worth I noticed the bolt actions to be more accurate then the semi-auto's :sniper:


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I been using an H&R .223 single shot for sometime now. My first real stand I shot three coyotes and had an opertunity for a fourth. In one instance I shot six times at a coyote hit her than she got away must have bumped the scope, as it ws way off. Belive me you develop an instinct that you have only one shot. The rifle I have ejects the spent case in the heat of the moment its up to you how fast you can put one in....For simiauto, if I had the money to throw around I would like the Volquartsen Evolution, or one of the Bushmasters price around $2000 bucks, but there are alot of choices in coyote calibers for that kind of money it opens some doors. I been wanting a .17 Remington since the late 70s and found one that fits my budget a CZ 527 with features like 26" contour heavy barrel, set trigger, control round feed and true micro feed action. I just couln't help myself, so I plunked down the cash. It might be a bolt action, but its every bit a coyote rifle. $480 for the CZ vs $200 bones for the H&R single not a bad price for what you get. Should be picking it up next week. they also have this in .204....... The .17 Rem, however would fall under gun tinkerer, reload nutts like me.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Danny,

When I first got into vamint hunting I bought a mini 14 ranch rifle in .223 It shoots very well for out of the box, 3/4 MOA. @ 100 yds. now I have 4 other friends that bought theirs at the same time I did. Out of the 5 rifles 2 shot under 1 inch @ 100 yds the other three you could barely cover them with 3" pie plate. They ended up sending theirs back to the factory and getting new ones. Problem fixed.
I have 2 Ruger mini's, one .223 and one .17 Rem. I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the mini 14's. My step son wanted one. I told him he should learn how to shoot first ,so I bought him a bolt action. Seems to me that most people I know that shoot mini 14's are just spraying bullets with their 50 round clips. I don't call that shooting. But if you have the shooting skills and control to shoot a semi auto, by all means get one.


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

i did get the bolt action model 11 223 savage. now all i need is a yote to shoot at :sniper:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

if you want a semi-auto then get an AR-15! thats where the accuracy of the bolts get put into semi-auto!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

marcus_rubbo said:


> if you want a semi-auto then get an AR-15! thats where the accuracy of the bolts get put into semi-auto!


 :beer:


----------

